# I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

My unemployment's about to run out and I guess its about time to look for a new job and I dread it so much. :afr 
Job interviews are horrible...starting a new job makes me so nervous... sometimes I think I'd rather be dead than go through this crap all over again...especially if I have to work with assholes. I can't stand to work with people who try to make me miserable all the time. In fact I've quit after the first day before because people won't leave me alone and torment me. Especially one place I worked, it was a cleaning job and if the woman wasn't such a ***** that would have been a great job for me cause I wouldn't have had to deal with many people. But she was constantly yelling at me and I couldnt do anything right...it got to the point where I was either going to have to quit or I was going to shove the mop down her throat. And this was in 2 hours' time...so I quit. After 2 hours. And they wouldn't even pay me for the 2 hours I had to put up with that ugly old hag. I was just starting to feel somewhat comfortable at my old job when they get rid of me. Isn't that just the way it always goes? :roll At least there I didn't really have to talk to anyone much and after 3 years I was sort of getting used to the people I worked with... now if I got a new job it would take 3 more years to get used to it. Life ****ing sucks. If I can't either get rich somehow(yeah...like that's gonna happen)...or find a work at home job that actually pays...I'm screwed.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Work rots. I just can't numb my brain enough to become a working slug.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I hate it...it would make me so happy to find a work at home job that wasn't a scam.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate work too. I always get crabby on Sunday. I don't look forward to a new work listening to the same crap. Everyone has been nutzoid this winter at work. They worry about every little thing. A client doesn't sleep well one night they think that a national emergency has to be declared. Then they come to me asking what am I going to do about it. I don't worry about one night. If it happens many days then I worry about it.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Employment is a tough one for me. I've been doing pretty much the same thing, cleaning houses part-time with my mom, since I was 18. I'm 24 now. It's gotten to the point where I know things have to change, but I don't know exactly how. If could get a job at some place up here, it would be retail, and I would be exposed to people I know now and from the past. There are certain people from the past I don't want to run into, and I kind of don't want to be seen working at K-Mart, either. The one place I _would _consider working, a more upscale garden center/nursery, tends to have _that _kind of feel to it, which is bad. I feel like it's not the kind of environment that would accept someone like me. So, this is kind of why I have confidence in moving away and being able to find a job. Nobody knows you, and the fact that you are from somewhere else may make it a little easier. People may be more willing to give you a break if they know you are new in town and trying to get settled, plus they may be more apt on geting to know you figuring that you aren't just another local, as in you have exotic appeal. A lot of people say "wherever you go you carry your problems with you", but I kind of see that as missing the point. Moving away forces me to have to be more independent. I look at it with optimism but I am willing to accept things not working out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think working is okay. It keeps my mind sharp and gives me something to do. My anxiety goes away when I am not worrying about stuff. :stu

Plus, I have bills to pay - I can't do it without putting forth any effort. :stu


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think working is okay. It keeps my mind sharp and gives me something to do. My anxiety goes away when I am not worrying about stuff. :stu
> 
> Plus, I have bills to pay - I can't do it without putting forth any effort. :stu


:ditto
My life revolves around work, its about the only thing that gives me any motivation in life anymore. I have a skill that people depend on so that helps me feel better about myself as well. I burn myself out physically but I have so little else that makes my life feel useful. The most rewarding part of my job is when satisifed customers whom I've done work for send their friends or relatives to us. That part alone makes everything worthwhile. I have bills to pay as well, plus I enjoy a few luxuries that wouldn't be possible without my job.
I remember when I first started it was hell, I couldn't answer the phone and whenever someone walked in I just wanted to hide. It was a tough road and there were a few bumps along the way but with time it eventually got easier. I've made huge progress over the years and I'm at the point where I can answer the phone and interact with customers rather easily. Put me in a social setting and its a whole different story though, I revert to the skills of a small child. At work I have no choice but to interact with people; but at social events its voluntary, almost forced and it makes me extremely uncomfortable.
Don't give up just yet. I can understand your frustrations based on the experiences you described, I don't think I could work under those circumstances either. I do beleive there is something out there you'll be happy with once you find it. :hug


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Work is only beneficial because I have bills to pay and it keeps my mind off my problems. If I could, I would love to work from home because I wouldn't have to put up with crap from coworkers.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think working is okay. It keeps my mind sharp and gives me something to do. My anxiety goes away when I am not worrying about stuff. :stu
> 
> Plus, I have bills to pay - I can't do it without putting forth any effort. :stu





Lonelyguy said:


> [
> :ditto
> My life revolves around work, its about the only thing that gives me any motivation in life anymore. I have bills to pay as well, plus I enjoy a few luxuries that wouldn't be possible without my job.
> I remember when I first started it was hell, I couldn't answer the phone and whenever someone walked in I just wanted to hide. It was a tough road and there were a few bumps along the way but with time it eventually got easier. I've made huge progress over the years and I'm at the point where I can answer the phone and interact with customers rather easily. Put me in a social setting and its a whole different story though, I revert to the skills of a small child. At work I have no choice but to interact with people; but at social events its voluntary, almost forced and it makes me extremely uncomfortable.


these pretty much sum it up for me. i believe that being in a work environment has improved my social skills and has somewhat negated some SA


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Work doesn't improve my social skills at all. It just makes me feel that much more like a loser cause everyone around me is talking and I'm just...there. It just makes me more nervous and more depressed.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

LMS-A, your post about sums it up for me as well. By the way, was the topic by any chance a reference to the 80's action movie DEADBEAT AT DAWN? :lol

My last part time job was great - paid well, friendly boss, laid back, and I was working with a friend. Now the one I just got at UPS looks like the opposite - tons of people, loud, fast, etc., but I just don't have enough time for other options since I have ridiculous college loan bills to pay (and I didn't graduate which makes everything even more wonderful). There's also a ton of pressure for me to stick with the UPS job for at least a year since they pay a lot to train everybody individually. No way out...


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

IN regards, to the first post about quitting, the mop and the *****. That's not MY STYLE. I would have been seriously in her face and hit her hard with some choice words. You made it way too easy for her. You should have stressed her out a bit. THEN I WOULD QUIT. Everyone has their breaking point. Call me mean ( at heart I'm really a teddy bear) but I would have worn her *** out. I am a taurus with lots of built up rage I guess.

Cheers.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

Why not try opening your own website? Its hard work, but at least you can be your own boss, work your own hours, and not have to deal with anyone face-to-face. I tried it for a year, but wasn't making the kind of money I wanted so I moved on and got a full-time job. But if you do your research, and don't fall for any scams, you could have your own site and make decent profit if you work for it.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I do beleive there is something out there you'll be happy with once you find it. :hug


 :agree 
Keep searching... :hug


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Working is a necessary evil. I do it so that I can do those extra little things that make life worthwhile. Like eating.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > I do beleive there is something out there you'll be happy with once you find it. :hug
> ...


I'm worried that once I find what I'm meant to do, it'll be too late.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



VCL XI said:


> LMS-A, your post about sums it up for me as well. By the way, was the topic by any chance a reference to the 80's action movie DEADBEAT AT DAWN? :lol
> 
> My last part time job was great - paid well, friendly boss, laid back, and I was working with a friend. Now the one I just got at UPS looks like the opposite - tons of people, loud, fast, etc., but I just don't have enough time for other options since I have ridiculous college loan bills to pay (and I didn't graduate which makes everything even more wonderful). There's also a ton of pressure for me to stick with the UPS job for at least a year since they pay a lot to train everybody individually. No way out...


Nope, I've never seen that movie...



Jimiam said:


> IN regards, to the first post about quitting, the mop and the *****. That's not MY STYLE. I would have been seriously in her face and hit her hard with some choice words. You made it way too easy for her. You should have stressed her out a bit. THEN I WOULD QUIT. Everyone has their breaking point. Call me mean ( at heart I'm really a teddy bear) but I would have worn her *** out. I am a taurus with lots of built up rage I guess.
> 
> Cheers.


Oh I wanted to say something...you're not mean. If you are then I am too. I was just afraid if I let myself do/say what I wanted though, that I would have shoved the mop down her throat or something. I have alot of built-up rage too...I'm actually kinda afraid to let it out, afraid it'll come out TOO much.....and the ***** wasn't worth going to jail over. So I figured it was best if I just quit...although NOW, if that situation ever came up again and they wouldn't pay me for the 2 hours I put in, I would most likely argue that. I'd say "I had to put up with that ***** for 2 hours and you're not even gonna pay me for putting up with this ****? I DON'T THINK SO."



Kenny said:


> Why not try opening your own website? Its hard work, but at least you can be your own boss, work your own hours, and not have to deal with anyone face-to-face. I tried it for a year, but wasn't making the kind of money I wanted so I moved on and got a full-time job. But if you do your research, and don't fall for any scams, you could have your own site and make decent profit if you work for it.


I'm thinking of trying that, for my dolls... I make rag dolls. And I've sold a few, but not online...and to make any money I'm gonna have to have an online store, cause there's not enough people around here to buy stuff like that. Especially the type I make. I live around a bunch of *******/holy-roller types...so they aren't too crazy about tattooed-pierced-"evil" looking dolls. I sold one to my cousin though. :boogie I need to get a paypal account...and I sorta started on a website awhile back, I just need to finish it. I'd like to get a domain too though, but I'd like to first see if the business will go anywhere so I don't waste my money on that.



Amocholes said:


> Working is a necessary evil. I do it so that I can do those extra little things that make life worthwhile. Like eating.


I don't like eating. I only do it to live...and sometimes I don't even know why I do that, honestly.



Shauna said:


> You could start your own Ebay business or SMC business. Those are good work from home jobs. I'm just geting starting with SMC..just for a 2nd income. I'm still thinking about ebay. I have alot of crap to sell anyway.
> 
> If not that...look for factory/plant jobs. You have to stand on your feet your whole shift and work in a cold environment but they pay well and its not that much socializing involved...except for lunch breaks. Everybody is just there to work and go home. You're working the whole time. Alot of those jobs start at 9.00/hr..and depending on where you work..you get a raise every year. Good benefits and everything. You get paid weekly.
> 
> You could also do temp work untill you find something better. You can work in a warehouse,overnight stocking at some store...hell i don't know.


My name is Shauna too. :b Is it free to open an ebay business or how much is it? I've never really used ebay, except to look at DIY t-shirts and stuff to get ideas of my own. But never bought anything there...
Overnight stocking or warehouse work sounds good to me too...I think working the late-night shift would be great for me. I'm pretty much a night-owl anyway. And not many people are out that time of night... bad thing is, there are really no places around here like that I could get a job at. But I wanna move anyway so maybe that's what I need to do...look for jobs like this in other towns, maybe even down in Tennessee, which is where I'd kinda like to move to. Then maybe I can keep bugging them at the place I REALLY want to work and they'll get sick of me and eventually hire me.


----------



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

Working sucks. Maybe if we win the lotto or get lucky someday, we won't have to do it. Unfortunately, unless you want to be dirty with a sign up begging for money, it's worth the pain.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Winning the lottery would be great...unfortunately, I have a better chance of being eaten by a shark and being struck by lightning at the same time...than I do of winning the lottery. :sigh But I still try sometimes.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Suffering at work is bad. Work makes up more than 50% of your waking life. Some people think that you are supposed to suffer to earn money, but if it is a permanent job, no amount of money is worth being in a place that you dislike.


----------



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

Strength said:


> Suffering at work is bad. Work makes up more than 50% of your waking life. Some people think that you are supposed to suffer to earn money, but if it is a permanent job, no amount of money is worth being in a place that you dislike.


What kind of job do you have Strength?


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

> Suffering at work is bad. Work makes up more than 50% of your waking life. Some people think that you are supposed to suffer to earn money, but if it is a permanent job, no amount of money is worth being in a place that you dislike.


I definently agree :yes I don't mind working (although I wouldn't complain if I didn't have to, lol), but I just want a job that doesn't cause me a ton of stress and anxiety; it just isn't worth it IMO.


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

It sounds like you've had bad luck with your last job. Maybe find a job in some tech or industry company. Answering the phone or something. My current job is answering tech calls. I get the most technical calls because the others have all quit for "greener" pastures. Maybe places like handling returns, entering the info in a database, bookeeping, handling sent in rebates and mail etc. I think that kind of job would keep most uneducated "*****ing" maids who just want to take it out on SAs, away.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



fc045 said:


> It sounds like you've had bad luck with your last job. Maybe find a job in some tech or industry company. Answering the phone or something. My current job is answering tech calls. I get the most technical calls because the others have all quit for "greener" pastures. Maybe places like handling returns, entering the info in a database, bookeeping, handling sent in rebates and mail etc. I think that kind of job would keep most uneducated "*****ing" maids who just want to take it out on SAs, away.


I don't think I'd do too well with answering the phone. I was a telemarketer once and it was HORRIBLE. 
I need a job where I can be completely isolated from people... whether it be in person or on the phone. I just don't do well dealing with people. Period. Any ideas?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I want to work in a greenhouse. Where did CityBoyGoneCountry go? I thought he was starting his own nursery business or something along those lines.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Shauna said:


> If not that...look for factory/plant jobs. You have to stand on your feet your whole shift and work in a cold environment but they pay well and its not that much socializing involved...except for lunch breaks. Everybody is just there to work and go home. You're working the whole time. Alot of those jobs start at 9.00/hr..and depending on where you work..you get a raise every year. Good benefits and everything. You get paid weekly.


For some reason my two factory jobs were the most social jobs I've ever had. People worked AND talked NONSTOP, I'm not exaggerating. Even the one at night, it was non-stop talking and gossiping. Everyone was in my business, completely, and little cliques ate lunch together (so I would hide in the bathroom during lunch). It was exactly like high school. Towards the end, people started asking me if I was a lesbian because I didn't have a boyfriend and started mentioning how quiet I was.

Maybe the majority of factory jobs are anti-social, I don't know. :con

The truly solitary jobs I've had have been clerical, as either a data entry clerk or file clerk. I actually could listen to cds on headphones during my entire shifts doing data entry. It was mind-numbingly boring work, but there was no SA stress.

Overall, I agree, working is hell.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> I want to work in a greenhouse. Where did CityBoyGoneCountry go? I thought he was starting his own nursery business or something along those lines.


he was banned.

i know cause i banned him.

(im an undercover admin) shhh


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I think work in general just sucks. With my current job, I will officially be there a whole year as of tomorrow February 11th and for me that is such a f----g miracle. This is the longest I have ever held a job. :boogie :boogie :banana :banana But I have had SO MANY jobs where I was so miserable because of how customers and other employees treated me because of my SA. :fall :sigh :hide I've found that the good thing about my current job is that we're all a bunch of misfits, like alcoholics, druggies, criminals, etc etc... it's kind of a running joke at work that none of us are exactly "normal".  So it wasn't a big issue for me when I told some people that I take medication for anxiety/depression ... it was sorta like ok join the club you're just as messed up as the rest of us.  I haven't actually mentioned SA specifically, I just said "anxiety" ... since I think people at work would be surprised if I said I have SA. Unless they've seen me deal with complaints! :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a huge anxiety problem with the whole idea of working. I don't know what the problem is, but it makes me feel ill even thinking about applying for jobs, interviews, actually working, etc. I have never had a real job in my life. I worked under the table for a few summers but it was nothing official or anything. 

I am so doomed. Even when reading descriptions for jobs I might apply for, I don't even consider ones that look like I'd be under any kind of pressure to deal with other people. The worst problem is that I really need to start working soon. I've got to get out of here if I ever want to get over this SA **** and actually have a life.

Someone please shoot me.

:fall


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> (im an undercover admin) shhh


:shock You just commited suicide.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I have a huge anxiety problem with the whole idea of working. I don't know what the problem is, but it makes me feel ill even thinking about applying for jobs, interviews, actually working, etc. I have never had a real job in my life. I worked under the table for a few summers but it was nothing official or anything.
> 
> I am so doomed. Even when reading descriptions for jobs I might apply for, I don't even consider ones that look like I'd be under any kind of pressure to deal with other people. The worst problem is that I really need to start working soon. I've got to get out of here if I ever want to get over this SA @#%$ and actually have a life.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat, brother.
It makes me sick that when I graduate college, my diploma won't even count for **** because I don't have the work experience that are required of college grads. I'm staring at my resume template on the computer. It's only got my name and my college in it so far. I don't even know what skills I have that I can list. I am so completely screwed. This is why I've been dragging out college for as long as I can.


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

Mmm.. I bet your eyeballs taste good. I posted a reply on Irics thread you should check out, I know how you feel.



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> My unemployment's about to run out and I guess its about time to look for a new job and I dread it so much. :afr
> Job interviews are horrible...starting a new job makes me so nervous... sometimes I think I'd rather be dead than go through this crap all over again...especially if I have to work with @$$#. I can't stand to work with people who try to make me miserable all the time. In fact I've quit after the first day before because people won't leave me alone and torment me. Especially one place I worked, it was a cleaning job and if the woman wasn't such a ***** that would have been a great job for me cause I wouldn't have had to deal with many people. But she was constantly yelling at me and I couldnt do anything right...it got to the point where I was either going to have to quit or I was going to shove the mop down her throat. And this was in 2 hours' time...so I quit. After 2 hours. And they wouldn't even pay me for the 2 hours I had to put up with that ugly old hag. I was just starting to feel somewhat comfortable at my old job when they get rid of me. Isn't that just the way it always goes? :roll At least there I didn't really have to talk to anyone much and after 3 years I was sort of getting used to the people I worked with... now if I got a new job it would take 3 more years to get used to it. Life @#%$ sucks. If I can't either get rich somehow(yeah...like that's gonna happen)...or find a work at home job that actually pays...I'm screwed.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks



aboveandbelow said:


> Mmm.. I bet your eyeballs taste good. I posted a reply on Irics thread you should check out, I know how you feel.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Njodis said:


> Someone please shoot me.
> 
> :fall


me too. :sigh :hide



nesteroff said:


> The truly solitary jobs I've had have been clerical, as either a data entry clerk or file clerk. I actually could listen to cds on headphones during my entire shifts doing data entry. It was mind-numbingly boring work, but there was no SA stress.
> 
> Overall, I agree, working is hell.


I done data entry...I listened to my mp3 player. But I was still nervous to ask questions and stuff. Sometimes I needed to ask a question but I didn't cause I felt too anxious to do it so I just done it not knowing if I was doing it right or not. :hide 
I always wanted to be one of those home-keyers but then they stopped doing it...and you had to be really fast & great quality to do it at home anyway. :sigh


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

nesteroff said:


> I actually could listen to cds on headphones during my entire shifts doing data entry.





Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I done data entry...I listened to my mp3 player.


Hmmmm, sounds like my dream job already. :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

VCL XI said:


> Hmmmm, sounds like my dream job already. :yes


it's not as great as it may sound. :b it's boring and you have to stare at the computer screen all day(i do that alot anyway though :b )...but it is better than alot of other jobs out there.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Working is a double edged sword for me. It's great to have money, but yeah, working full time pretty much sucks the life right out of you. I wake up at 5:30am and I don't get home until 6pm. By the time I eat dinner, work out, and do any other choirs, it's like 8pm. That gives me one hour to do whatever I want. Then at 9, its time to go shower and start getting ready for bed at 10. I pretty much live for 6pm on Friday - 10pm Sunday night.

But I'd never want to go back to being unemployed. I did that for the last 3 years and I was miserable. I was so fearful of my future and since I had no money, I pretty much sat in my room and rotted my life away.

In terms of going to work, I've found motivation in the opposite sex. It's funny how a silly crush can almost make me want to go to work.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I loved drawing unemployment. Too bad it's over :sigh


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I loved drawing unemployment. Too bad it's over :sigh


Sounds artistic, did you break your crayon.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Futures said:


> It's funny how a silly crush can almost make me want to go to work.


lol...I'm like that too...I remember when I was in school, I would be so much more motivated to go to class if there was a girl I liked. I hated being in classes where I was not attracted to anyone.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



aboveandbelow said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > I loved drawing unemployment. Too bad it's over :sigh
> ...


haha :b yep I broke it!


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I don't think I'd do too well with answering the phone. I was a telemarketer once and it was HORRIBLE.
> I need a job where I can be completely isolated from people... whether it be in person or on the phone. I just don't do well dealing with people. Period. Any ideas?


Do jobs like these exist? I don't think they do :stu... the only field I can think of where you might be able to get away with it is in IT.

Telemarketing!? I applaud you for doing that since the customers tend to be the toughest on the telemarketers heh... how come you did telemarketing in the first place?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Chris435435 said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > I need a job where I can be completely isolated from people... whether it be in person or on the phone. I just don't do well dealing with people. Period. Any ideas?
> ...


Completely isolated...no. Socially limited...yes, but the catch is they almost always don't pay enough to live off of.


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

It would take a while I think to make a living off of a job where you were totally isolated. But you can do it online.. you just need to learn a lot about webpage design, marketing, how to get people to visit your site/sites. Some people can create one website around a topic and make a living off of it.. but it has to be quality and updated often. And you have to pick a subject that's going to attract thousands of people. Look up SEO (search engine optimization), there's a science to it. It took me 2 years to learn what I did before I got started, and my job now involves minimal social contact, as it's all done through e-mail except for when I have to talk to my account rep at the different distributors I do bus. with.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*

double post -- delete me


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Futures said:


> Completely isolated...no. Socially limited...yes


Depends on how you define complete isolation. Dealing with people only via email is good enough for me.



aboveandbelow said:


> It would take a while I think to make a living off of a job where you were totally isolated. But you can do it online..


Yes, took me a year to build up my business. Start early. Take advantage of your college years, don't wait until you graduate.


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

What about trading (as in the stock market)? That can be a very hectic career choice though if you really don't know what you are doing.


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*

I started out doing affiliate marketing. That never really took off as quickly as I wanted so I started drop shipping.

What kind of business did you start?



Paul said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> > Completely isolated...no. Socially limited...yes
> ...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Paul said:


> Depends on how you define complete isolation. Dealing with people only via email is good enough for me.


Dealing with people only via email sounds wonderful to me. :nw Email doesn't bother me at all. It's actual contact with people in person, or talking on the phone that bugs me.



Chris435435 said:


> What about trading (as in the stock market)? That can be a very hectic career choice though if you really don't know what you are doing.


Sounds good except I'd be one of those who wouldn't know what I was doing. 



Chris435435 said:


> Telemarketing!? I applaud you for doing that since the customers tend to be the toughest on the telemarketers heh... how come you did telemarketing in the first place?


Yeah, they were horrible...I mean there were a FEW people who weren't complete assholes, but not many. I still remember one old woman I talked to, she was the nicest person I talked to while telemarketing....pretty bad that only one person stands out as being nice that entire month or 2 of telemarketing. That proves my point that most of the world sucks and finding a truly nice person is like one in a billion.
But I done it because it was a work at home job...which BTW, never do it, even if telemarketing wouldn't bother you...because they don't pay you. It was a scam. I had to contact the BBB to get anything back from them, including my deposit money. :mum


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I just got my Free SMC information kit yesterday...delivered by this hot UPS guy. *what a sight that was..lol*

Anyway, I have to contact my business coach today and get started. I plan to start off with the Internet Marketing..i have to set up my own website and whatnot. I mit purchase a Laptop because the PC i'm on now is all messed up with viruses and runs very slow(Its garbage basically). Its either that or just fix the PC i have now. After i figure out and get comfortable with the Internet part..i plan to start doing Mail Orders as well. I gotta get a box at the Post Office..its alot i have to do. I know this won't be easy at first, but i just gotta be dedicated and focused. Once i learn and understand everything, i'll be OK. Their products are amazing and are good quality. I know they will sell themselves. 

..This is a good way to make good money on your own time. I love the idea of not having to go out and work everyday at a bum job that i hate and having to deal with annoying and intimatdating co-workers. There is soo much that i want to accomplish in life and i need to get started while i'm still young.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Yeah, they were horrible...I mean there were a FEW people who weren't complete @$$#, but not many. I still remember one old woman I talked to, she was the nicest person I talked to while telemarketing....pretty bad that only one person stands out as being nice that entire month or 2 of telemarketing. That proves my point that most of the world sucks and finding a truly nice person is like one in a billion.
> But I done it because it was a work at home job...which BTW, never do it, even if telemarketing wouldn't bother you...because they don't pay you. It was a scam. I had to contact the BBB to get anything back from them, including my deposit money. :mum


Alot of those people are actually decent people in life but being contacted by telemarkers all the time will bring the bad out of anybody. Those people are annoying as hell. I get calls from at least 2 of them a day trying to sell me insurance,direct Tv,etc. How many times you gotta tell folks you are not interested. They just keep calling. Its frustrating. I hang up on them mid conversation, and they have the nerve to call back the next day..and it actually sounds like the same women calling everytime. Ughhhh!!!!

I appauld you for doing telemarketing. Thats big for somebody with SA. I couldn't do it myself. I would feel rejected and hurt whenever somebody would hang up on me or swear at me. I'm too sensitive...lol.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Shauna said:


> Alot of those people are actually decent people in life but being contacted by telemarkers all the time will bring the bad out of anybody. Those people are annoying as hell. I get calls from at least 2 of them a day trying to sell me insurance,direct Tv,etc. How many times you gotta tell folks you are not interested. They just keep calling. Its frustrating. I hang up on them mid conversation, and they have the nerve to call back the next day..and it actually sounds like the same women calling everytime. Ughhhh!!!!
> 
> I appauld you for doing telemarketing. Thats big for somebody with SA. I couldn't do it myself. I would feel rejected and hurt whenever somebody would hang up on me or swear at me. I'm too sensitive...lol.


I doubt most of 'em are decent...most people in the world are bad. And these people were downright mean. Some of them were so mean, I'd cry when I got off the phone with them. I was just about 18 or 19 at the time. And they didn't have to be such assholes, they could have just said "not interested", hung up, or asked to be taken off the list instead of being an *** about it. Of course I wasn't pushy so if they asked to be taken off the list or said they weren't interested, I didn't bug them anymore. I know that some telemarketers are way too pushy and annoying though...once when I was somewhere around 15-17, some woman called here while my parents were at work and asked for money for something...I told her I wasn't an adult and couldn't agree to anything like that, that my parents weren't available, and she'd have to call back another time, but she kept on bugging me, and even said "Do you do EVERYTHING your parents ask?" or something like that. :wtf So I just hung up on her since obviously she wasn't going to take no for an answer, even though I was just a kid. :sus


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> My unemployment's about to run out and I guess its about time to look for a new job and I dread it so much. :afr
> Job interviews are horrible...starting a new job makes me so nervous... sometimes I think I'd rather be dead than go through this crap all over again...especially if I have to work with @$$#. I can't stand to work with people who try to make me miserable all the time. In fact I've quit after the first day before because people won't leave me alone and torment me. Especially one place I worked, it was a cleaning job and if the woman wasn't such a ***** that would have been a great job for me cause I wouldn't have had to deal with many people. But she was constantly yelling at me and I couldnt do anything right...it got to the point where I was either going to have to quit or I was going to shove the mop down her throat. And this was in 2 hours' time...so I quit. After 2 hours. And they wouldn't even pay me for the 2 hours I had to put up with that ugly old hag. I was just starting to feel somewhat comfortable at my old job when they get rid of me. Isn't that just the way it always goes? :roll At least there I didn't really have to talk to anyone much and after 3 years I was sort of getting used to the people I worked with... now if I got a new job it would take 3 more years to get used to it. Life @#%$ sucks. If I can't either get rich somehow(yeah...like that's gonna happen)...or find a work at home job that actually pays...I'm screwed.


Or find a rich guy 

Just joking. We all have trouble in the workplace. In my new job, I have to call vendors to make sure they received our orders. This is not easy; however, most everyone I talk to on the phone is very nice. I always wonder what they are thinking of the things I say. Most likely, they are thinking nothing bad, and probably that I'm a nice guy. Yet it is hard to get that through my head. Maybe you have the same problem?

Most of us have also had ****ty bosses. When I was 16 my mom came into my workplace and confronted my boss (my family is the complete opposite of me somehow). Sometimes, such as in your case, you just can't take it anymore and have to find a new job.

I just read your last post, and I want to add that there are no excuses for being rude to a telemarketer. In fact, I'm usually excrutiatingly nice, because I figure they come in contact with a lot of pricks in the course of a day.

How in the world did you do telemarketing? You should be applauded. Good luck with the dreaded job search, and keep us posted.

--Stan (who is avoiding making phone calls as I'm typing this)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*

Wish I could find a rich guy. Just give me Jared Leto :mushy Haha 
Yeah, I try to be nice to telemarketers too, though sometimes if I'm busy or not in the mood to talk I will hang up on them or just ask 'em to call back later when my parents are home--which of course, I'm an adult now but they don't have to know that and they're not getting any money from me. :b
But one day I actually spent 15-30 minutes taking a stupid survey from a telemarketer cause I remembered how hard it was for me when I was one & I'm sure they come across alot of rude people...so I figured I'd be one of the nice ones for them that day. & I guess I was just in a good/decent mood that day. :b It was annoying & I wanted to hang up but I didn't. I just finished it as quick as I could.
Thanks...I actually only done the telemarketing cause it was a work at home job. I thought I could handle it if it was working at home...which I probably would have kept doing it, even though it was annoying, if they had paid me...just so I could stay home. But it was a scam, as all the stupid advertisements for work at home jobs are(or if there are real ones, I wanna know about them!). I done all that and really didn't get paid 



srschirm said:


> Or find a rich guy
> 
> Just joking. We all have trouble in the workplace. In my new job, I have to call vendors to make sure they received our orders. This is not easy; however, most everyone I talk to on the phone is very nice. I always wonder what they are thinking of the things I say. Most likely, they are thinking nothing bad, and probably that I'm a nice guy. Yet it is hard to get that through my head. Maybe you have the same problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I just finished reading this topic and you LMSA describe me completely! I feel like my life (and my SA) wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to work!

I am currently working as a shipping clerk in a medical devices plant. I've just passed my one year aniversery, which I'm very happy about. IMO shipping isn't so bad. At least it's a small company. I have a lot of freedom to decide how I do things and there isn't a boss breathing down my neck all the time. A lot of the work is solitary. Besides that I work mainly with 3 other people, so there's not too much talking involved. I can also do a lot of communicating thru email.

I did CAD (computer-assisted drafting) for 4 years but after that long the boredom was driving me insane. At least with my shipping job I get to move around and am not stuck in a cubicle, glued to my chair, staring at a computer all day and getting fatter. :lol 

But now after a year at my current job, I feel bad that I'm not more social with my coworkers. Sometimes I feel like they're thinking I'm a silent weirdo, or a big snob. But half the time I just don't know what to say, and the other half I'm too depressed or tired to care. Having SA and trying to act like a normal person at work is exhausting.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*

yeah, unemployment was sooo nice. I miss it 
I've felt alot more depressed after it's over...I think at least half of it is due to the fact that I know I'm going to have to get a job soon. 
I keep putting off going to put in an application at the other data entry place here...it's good money though, more than I've ever made working anywhere before...I guess I'll do it eventually. :sigh
I wish I could at least go back to working at the other data entry place I worked...cause I was just getting used to the people I worked with there.  Though most of them got permanently laid off when I did anyway.



Elsa said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just finished reading this topic and you LMSA describe me completely! I feel like my life (and my SA) wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to work!
> 
> ...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Wish I could find a rich guy. Just give me Jared Leto :mushy Haha
> Yeah, I try to be nice to telemarketers too, though sometimes if I'm busy or not in the mood to talk I will hang up on them or just ask 'em to call back later when my parents are home--which of course, I'm an adult now but they don't have to know that and they're not getting any money from me. :b
> But one day I actually spent 15-30 minutes taking a stupid survey from a telemarketer cause I remembered how hard it was for me when I was one & I'm sure they come across alot of rude people...so I figured I'd be one of the nice ones for them that day. & I guess I was just in a good/decent mood that day. :b It was annoying & I wanted to hang up but I didn't. I just finished it as quick as I could.
> Thanks...I actually only done the telemarketing cause it was a work at home job. I thought I could handle it if it was working at home...which I probably would have kept doing it, even though it was annoying, if they had paid me...just so I could stay home. But it was a scam, as all the stupid advertisements for work at home jobs are(or if there are real ones, I wanna know about them!). I done all that and really didn't get paid
> ...


[/quote]

Yeah, I also took one of those long surveys with the same thought in mind. I figured a lot of those work-at-home jobs are scams. My dad works at home, but it's doing sales for a legitimate business (his own). Data entry sounds like a good job for someone like us. I once heard a lot of people with social inhibitions work the movie projectors at theaters as well. I really hope you find something you can be comfortable with...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> Yeah, I also took one of those long surveys with the same thought in mind. I figured a lot of those work-at-home jobs are scams. My dad works at home, but it's doing sales for a legitimate business (his own). Data entry sounds like a good job for someone like us. I once heard a lot of people with social inhibitions work the movie projectors at theaters as well. I really hope you find something you can be comfortable with...


I'd like to work the movie projector at a theater...I've always said I'd like to do that. Plus you'd actually get paid to watch new movies. :banana 
I put in an application at a couple of theaters but neither one called me. :sigh


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I also took one of those long surveys with the same thought in mind. I figured a lot of those work-at-home jobs are scams. My dad works at home, but it's doing sales for a legitimate business (his own). Data entry sounds like a good job for someone like us. I once heard a lot of people with social inhibitions work the movie projectors at theaters as well. I really hope you find something you can be comfortable with...
> ...


I'm no stranger to the no-reply thing. I drove to middle GA from Myrtle Beach for an interview working with troubled teens and they never got back to me. All one can do is keep trying. Eventually you'll find something. Did you follow up with the theaters?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*

no, I just tried once and never applied again or anything...
really the job I want is down in Tennessee though. I just faxed in another application to them Monday. I applied last year and they said they'd hire me but they didn't... I don't look to ever get to work there but I keep trying anyway.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It's no secret, the job search can be a *****, even for those who aren't social phobics. No one likes looking for a job. It's just something we have to do. It'll come for you eventually....be proud of yourself for trying as hard as you are.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I doubt I'll ever get a job I like. :sigh


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh blah. I've bet you said the same thing about something else in your life, and it eventually happened. And don't tell me you haven't either. 

I said the same thing about leaving MB, and now I find myself back in Kentucky, which was my goal.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no, really I haven't...good things don't happen to me and if they do, they never last long. I'm bad luck.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, it's time to change that. Good luck happens to those who work hardest...something like that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I dunno about that...in my case anyway.
I know of another job I'm gonna apply for now though...at the prison. All you have to do is stand around and watch the prisoners and tell somebody if they do something they shouldn't, or something like that. My mom said you don't have to get close to them or anything, you just have to stand there and watch them. So that doesn't sound so bad...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm...what do you consider yourself very good at that an employer would want?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I really don't think I'm good at much of anything except acting, scaring people, and sewing. And photoshopping pictures.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I really don't think I'm good at much of anything except acting, scaring people, and sewing. And photoshopping pictures.


OK well out of that I get actress (which seems difficult considering your anxiety), seamstress (something I'm interested in as well; doesn't require too much human interaction I wouldn't think), and something with graphical design?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think I'm good at much of anything except acting, scaring people, and sewing. And photoshopping pictures.
> ...


I could act...if I had the looks(or millions of dollars to spend on plastic surgery) and lived in a decent area. Actually that one job in Tennessee I want is an acting job...in a haunted house. So I could act & scare people at the same time. My dream job.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":58916]I really don't think I'm good at much of anything except acting, scaring people, and sewing. And photoshopping pictures.
> ...


I could act...if I had the looks(or millions of dollars to spend on plastic surgery) and lived in a decent area. Actually that one job in Tennessee I want is an acting job...in a haunted house. So I could act & scare people at the same time. My dream job.[/quote:58916]

That's exactly what I was thinking of actually. I know this guy who used to operate a haunted house in Asheville, NC. He now does an interactive show in Myrtle Beach. I suppose larger areas would have stuff like that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of actually. I know this guy who used to operate a haunted house in Asheville, NC. He now does an interactive show in Myrtle Beach. I suppose larger areas would have stuff like that.


This one is Ripley's Haunted Adventure in Gatlinburg...I think it would be fun to work there.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

That sounds like a blast. I have great memories of Halloween. I guess I have a bit of a fascination with the supernatural/morbid.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I definitely do but I guess that's obvious. :b


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> OK well out of that I get actress (which seems difficult considering your anxiety)


Acting can be a natural for some people with SA.

1. You're using someone else's words, so you can't be criticized for what you say.

2. You're pretending to be something you aren't, something a lot of us get a lot of practice at, pretending we don't mind being around others.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, judging by those pictures . I just remembered we have a Ripley's Believe-it-or-not in the heart of MB. I think they have a wax museum there too. Also, Ripley's Aquarium is down the road there. 

I know there is a big haunted house in the Atlanta area around Halloween. I don't know if it is open year-round or not, as I've never been. 

I was considering becoming a tailor at one point. Maybe it will still happen one day, who knows. It would probably be on the side though. Do you have any experience making clothes?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Keith Myath said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > OK well out of that I get actress (which seems difficult considering your anxiety)
> ...


Interesting observations, Keith. I see where you're coming from.

Nice to have a little Kentucky get-together on here!


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> Nice to have a little Kentucky get-together on here!


Whoa, craziness. Though I think you guys are on the other side of the state (Paducah area, here) still nice to see some folks in the general vicinity.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

By the by, here's a picture of me acting. I'm Judas, in case the 30 pieces of silver I'm showing off didn't give it away.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> Yeah, judging by those pictures . I just remembered we have a Ripley's Believe-it-or-not in the heart of MB. I think they have a wax museum there too. Also, Ripley's Aquarium is down the road there.
> 
> I know there is a big haunted house in the Atlanta area around Halloween. I don't know if it is open year-round or not, as I've never been.
> 
> I was considering becoming a tailor at one point. Maybe it will still happen one day, who knows. It would probably be on the side though. Do you have any experience making clothes?


Yeah there's also the Fear Fest thing at King's Island during October but that's just one month out of the year, so...I wish it was year-round, I'd try to get a job there too. I've actually never been to it though but I want to go to it sometime.
The only experience making clothes I have is what I've learned myself or from my mom...I more-so transform clothes, rather than actually making them...like I take t-shirts that are way too big and turn them into cute girls shirts that fit tight and stuff like that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Keith Myath said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > OK well out of that I get actress (which seems difficult considering your anxiety)
> ...


Yeah, that's why it's easy for me. I've actually done plays in front of crowds before and it didn't really bother me...I was nervous but I think I done pretty good. If I have a script in front of me or I'm pretending to be someone else, it's alot easier. As myself though & without a script I'd just stand there like an idiot not knowing what to say.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Keith Myath said:


> By the by, here's a picture of me acting. I'm Judas, in case the 30 pieces of silver I'm showing off didn't give it away.


Nice. I dont have any pics of me acting. I'm going to eventually try to make my own horror movie though. I've been working on the script for a few years and when/if I make it, I'm going to play the main character---the killer.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

If you ever get to that point and you need to fill a role in that, I'm available...and I do accents!

I've went through the script-writing process a couple of times, as well. (Didn't produce anything that I liked in the end) If you ever want an outside source to take a look at it, I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Keith Myath said:


> If you ever get to that point and you need to fill a role in that, I'm available...and I do accents!
> 
> I've went through the script-writing process a couple of times, as well. (Didn't produce anything that I liked in the end) If you ever want an outside source to take a look at it, I'll be more than happy.


Thanks...so far I haven't let anyone read it, not even my mom or my ex who begged me every time he was here to let him read it... I don't really wanna let anyone see it until I'm completely finished & have it all typed up neatly.
But as for the role, I'll need all the help I can get...I won't be able to pay though.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Thanks...so far I haven't let anyone read it, not even my mom or my ex who begged me every time he was here to let him read it... I don't really wanna let anyone see it until I'm completely finished & have it all typed up neatly.
> But as for the role, I'll need all the help I can get...I won't be able to pay though.


Yeah, i'm usually pretty protective of what I write, too.

I didn't figure there would be any money involved. It'd just be nice to leave the house for something other than necessity occasionally.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, judging by those pictures . I just remembered we have a Ripley's Believe-it-or-not in the heart of MB. I think they have a wax museum there too. Also, Ripley's Aquarium is down the road there.
> ...


The last time I went to King's Island was probably 15 years ago, and it wasn't around Halloween. I like the idea about the shirts, by the way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Keith Myath said:


> Yeah, i'm usually pretty protective of what I write, too.
> 
> I didn't figure there would be any money involved. It'd just be nice to leave the house for something other than necessity occasionally.


Ok, just wanted you to know for sure it wasn't a paying thing...that is unless hell freezes over and I actually get paid lots & lots of money for my movie. I doubt that very much since it'll be very low budget, pretty much no-budget. :b



srschirm said:


> The last time I went to King's Island was probably 15 years ago, and it wasn't around Halloween. I like the idea about the shirts, by the way.


Last time I went was probably 2 or 3 years ago but it wasn't around Halloween either. Thanks...me & my mom transformed my Freddy Krueger shirt awhile back, we made it smaller and attached stripey sleeves. I wanted red & black but had to settle for black & white.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm, maybe you can make something for me sometime. Don't worry, if you do, I'll give you some payment.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Ok, just wanted you to know for sure it wasn't a paying thing...that is unless hell freezes over and I actually get paid lots & lots of money for my movie. I doubt that very much since it'll be very low budget, pretty much no-budget. :b


I did plenty of no-budget stuff in high school, those are the most fun


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

ok, what would you want me to do? :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Let me look through my closet and see what you can do.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> Let me look through my closet and see what you can do.


ok :b


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



srschirm said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of actually. I know this guy who used to operate a haunted house in Asheville, NC. He now does an interactive show in Myrtle Beach. I suppose larger areas would have stuff like that.


*I always wanted to go to Myrtle Beach. Its not far from where i live either. Maybe one day* :boogie


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Shauna said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what I was thinking of actually. I know this guy who used to operate a haunted house in Asheville, NC. He now does an interactive show in Myrtle Beach. I suppose larger areas would have stuff like that.
> ...


Oh yeah? That's where I just moved from. If you need advice or help getting around, just let me know.


----------



## TrinaandTriy (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes I know what you mean I have been out of work for four years now. My last job was in customer service and it was pure hell and on top of it the supervisors were heaps *****y. They expected you to know how to do things when they didn’t even train us at all and expected us to automatically know what to do and went ape **** when we made the tiniest mistake. They even accused me of stealing money which they later found out that it was some other girl that was also a supervisor of their company. That job pretty much broke me and even the regular girls that work there that didn’t have SA found it a very difficult environment to work in. I think all us SAers should get together and run our own business and make it one where we don’t have to deal with many people.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



TrinaandTriy said:


> I think all us SAers should get together and run our own business and make it one where we don't have to deal with many people.


 :yes I wish we could do that


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> TrinaandTriy said:
> 
> 
> > I think all us SAers should get together and run our own business and make it one where we don't have to deal with many people.
> ...


Wouldn't work! We'd still have to deal with each other.

There are just some things that we have to do out of necessity. Unless we have someone who is willing to take care of us, working is one of those things.

There are days that I just want to pull the blankets over my head and hide from the world. I can't! I've worked to hard to get where I am, to let something like anxiety **** it up. There is no safety net. There is no one to bail me out. If I **** it up then I'm the one wo pays. By the way, I've never missed a day of work due to anxiety.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Amocholes said:


> Wouldn't work! We'd still have to deal with each other.


 at least we sort of understand each other though. would be much better than dealing with outgoing, bossy people who yell at you. I usually feel more comfortable around other quiet people or people I can sort of relate to.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I wish i was beautiful and sexy, then i could just find me a Sugar Daddy to take care of me. They actually have a website where you can meet them, but you have to be very pretty i think. I don't blame Anna Nicole for marrying that old man. I know i'm wrong for saying that but.....


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Shauna said:


> I wish i was beautiful and sexy, then i could just find me a Sugar Daddy to take care of me. They actually have a website where you can meet them, but you have to be very pretty i think. I don't blame Anna Nicole for marrying that old man.


 :agree 
I feel that way sometimes too. :b


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what I was thinking of actually. I know this guy who used to operate a haunted house in Asheville, NC. He now does an interactive show in Myrtle Beach. I suppose larger areas would have stuff like that.
> ...


I think I've been there. I like TN. I've also been to Asheville. Like that, too. The south is so much better, but doesn't work as well for non-drivers such as myself. Hardly anywhere does, really.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



BeNice said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > srschirm said:
> ...


How did you like the Haunted Adventure?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'd rather cut out my eyes and eat them, than work*



BeNice said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > srschirm said:
> ...


I just moved here 3 months ago and I'm already dying to get back south.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

haha. Kentucky isn't the south? 

Oh, and Little Miss, I meant I've been to Gatlinburg, not the Haunted House. I went to the aquarium there.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

BeNice said:


> haha. Kentucky isn't the south?
> 
> Oh, and Little Miss, I meant I've been to Gatlinburg, not the Haunted House. I went to the aquarium there.


oh...well how did you like it?
& srschirm lives in northern Kentucky :b


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It was cool. I guess those towns, like Pigeon Forge and all, are really touristy. Kind of like where I live, in a way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yep, I think I'd like living there...but I hate when those people stand out and ask you to come over where they're standing so they can ask you about time shares. :roll They're all over down there!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

BeNice said:


> haha. Kentucky isn't the south?
> 
> Oh, and Little Miss, I meant I've been to Gatlinburg, not the Haunted House. I went to the aquarium there.


I consider this more the midwest. I'm right across the Ohio River from Cincinnati.

This winter was brutal compared to Georgia/Myrtle Beach, where I'm from.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > haha. Kentucky isn't the south?
> ...


 :yes :b


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've always wanted to work the projector in a theater too. I knew some lucky kids in HIGH SCHOOL who got to do that. lucky sons of ****s. Everyone wants to do the projector though. And in college, everyone wants to be the security person for the dorms, or someone who works in the library. So there's way too much competition there for me to even try for that. 

As a kid, i guess sometimes i did chores for family for money. But I didn't even do like, babysitting or dogwalking or whatever for neighbors. 

The first time I tried to make money (and i would have made some if they sent me my check for $50!) was by participating in a research study at a college. It involved getting an MRI and it took two hours. It was totally legit, i guess someone just ****ed up when it came time to pay me. It felt so good to know I was earning my own money, even if it was a measly amount. But it feels good finding change on the ground just because it's not my parent's money. 

So, for extra money, you can always go the human guinea pig route. A lot of them don't involve testing out drugs. Trouble is you can only find occasional stuff and it's barely any money at all. I can't even do more of this stuff because I'm taking psychiatric medication and they pretty much never want participants who do that. I'm not sure they can find out if you are, but I'm too scared to lie. 

My second attempt at making money is being a note taker at my community college. I just got hired a couple of weeks ago. It pays a whopping $100 a semester hehe. All i have to do is take notes in one of my classes as usual and then afterwards give a copy to the person who needs it. But I'll be happy when i get to cash my check in May, and it's not a bad thing to put on a resume, even though it's not so impressive. 

I would try anything for money, except prostitution or selling my eggs. Not that anyone wants my smelly eggs. I really need to just choose somewhere to volunteer in the meantime so i have something to put on my resume. But anyway, yea I'd do anything. I'd be a sign spinner if i could. or work in a kennel picking up dog poo. 

But when the time comes when i actually start applying for a real job, I don't even know that I could make it through an interview. The closest I've gotten to one was when I went to turn in a resume to Bed Bath and Beyond and they told me I'd have an on the spot interview. They were looking at my resume and they told me to fix something i forgot to fill out and come back. My mom picked me and and told me to fill out the part and then go back to turn it in and I started crying. I never went back there. So I really worry about who would hire me in the first place, and then how i could possibly stay with a job when I have no social skills and i'm worried about bursting into tears and i'm too anxious to learn how to do the job right.


----------



## little_miss (Nov 3, 2006)

First of all I totally agree with the title of the thread.

Rant

Since forever i have been scared of getting a job. I remember everyone in highschool getting part time jobs. By the last year of highschool i was one of few who didnt have a job.... i felt so ashamed. And it frustrated me so that i didnt seem to have the motivation like other kids.

Just thinking about all the expectations i have to live up to scares me. But what scares me the most is that i will be a total failure or i wont know what to do and look stupid. Plus i am hopless at explaining stuff, so how will i deal with custmors?

At the moment i am doing a library course. I am already dreading the first day of proper work. I just dont want it to come :afr


----------



## quietman34 (Jan 24, 2007)

I was always afraid to go to work. I didn't offically start working full-time until I was about 31. I am 34 now. I dread it everyday. It is torture, but I am glad I have a job that doesn't involve dealing with people face to face. I worked retail jobs in the past and I sucked at them.


----------

